# Dash Motorsports kits - When?



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Last year it was said on _Hobby Talk_ that Dash Motorsports would be issuing kits of its bodies. When is the approximate time frame for that to happen?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Stumpf has Road Runner kits now, as does Slots n Stuff.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks. I am looking for an unpainted 1963 Galaxie hardtop kit. Also, the 1965 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66Galaxie500 said:


> Thanks. I am looking for an unpainted 1963 Galaxie hardtop kit. Also, the 1965 Pontiac GTO.


The GTO's are available from Tom Stumpf but the galaxie was never in kit form. Only the GTO, T-et Camaro, which are gone I believe and the Road Runner came in kits. I'm 99.99 percent sure.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

66Galaxie500 said:


> Thanks. I am looking for an unpainted 1963 Galaxie hardtop kit. Also, the 1965 Pontiac GTO.


did u check "IF" JAG had a Galaxy I the color U want, or can repaint???
Pete :wave:


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

JAG has not carried 1963 Galaxies for a while. As of today, they still do not have any listed in their online catalog.


Dreaming Of A 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 HO Slot Car
(If it worked once, it can work again.)


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's one on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/custom-resi...291167811319?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43caf436f7


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

It's called a 66 Galaxie, but it's really a 65. The tail lights are vertically oriented, there is a vertical ridge in the front grille and it doesn't have the subtle curves of a '66. I own examples and they are fine castings, but it's not a 1966. Look at the Greenlight 1/64 die cast for what a 66 Galaxie miniature looks like.

Dreaming Of A 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 HO Slot Car
(If it worked once, it can work again.)


----------

